# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Një punim në kujtim të tre shoqeve të mia

## benseven11

Nje punim per tre shoqet e mija.Kam shume respekt.Jan goca te mira.

----------


## selina_21

Nice work....i lov ittttt..think about boys they will go CRAZYYYYYYYYY

----------


## Kreksi

Punim i shkelqyeshem; ne te mshfet grund zero, NYorku ?

----------


## goldian

te lumshin duart

----------


## benseven11

Faleminderit goldian.Ketu nje punim per emrin tim ne forum.

----------


## Kreksi

Ai që ben diçka edhe shkon perpara... si Ben ashtu edhe ven....Benseven...

----------


## MICHI

Punim i mire por kto shoqet i ke shoqe me perfitim se nryshe sma merr menja te kisha hy me bo portrete per to :P.

----------


## REG99

ja vlejka me shpenzu kohen per Elenen ,Kristinen edhe Laylan

----------


## benseven11

Kjo eshte Bleona,e njohin te gjithe.

----------


## benseven11

Ja dhe bebi ketu.

----------


## Zemrushja

Benseven11 per cfare nuk paske prirje ti lol.. Shume te bukura :)

----------


## benseven11

Ja dhe nje punim per ty ketu.

----------


## Eraaa

Nice job Ben:)

Sa mire qenka sikur te me bejne nje te tille mua dhe shoqes time. lol

----------


## ELDORADO

suksese te metejshme benseven11 pergezoji dhe shoqet e tua nga ana ime :)

me respekt  niku (eldo_madh)

----------


## benseven11

> Nice job Ben:)
> 
> Sa mire qenka sikur te me bejne nje te tille mua dhe shoqes time. lol


Ja edhe nje per ty.Ta gezosh.

----------


## Zemrushja

> Ja dhe nje punim per ty ketu.



Shume faleminderit.. me pelqeu shume :)

----------


## Gjallica

Shume te bukura Ben7/11. Kete Eren ma ke bo si me porosi, sidomos po ti kishe vene nota muzikore tek goja:D

Suksese!

----------


## Eraaa

> Ja edhe nje per ty.Ta gezosh.


Edhe mua me pelqeu, faleminderit Beno:)

P.s Ti tjetra qe vazhdon gerr verr, rri urte se tavanin nkoke her tjeter.lol

----------


## benseven11

Nje punim per Zemrushen.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Hallall Derman por bej vetem per Femra mos u hidh nga neve Cunat se Nick qe shef ne Forum jane per te ik me vrap.   :)

----------

